# لتصنيع الدوكو والاكريلك ؟



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (29 مارس 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_ياريت من الاخوة فى المنتدى ان يشرحوا لنا كيفية تصنيع بويات الدوكو والاكريلك للسيارات _
_شرحا وافيا من الالف للياء وكيفية تركيب الالوان؟؟ ويكون ذات لمعة جيدة._
_وجزاكم الله كل خير._​


----------



## jimy vanrooy (1 أبريل 2010)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 أبريل 2010)

فيه موضوع فى المنتدى كتبه الاخ chemicalengوفيه شرح وافى ياريت يكون اللى انت بتطلبه والله الموفق


----------



## agabeain (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا على المعلومة


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (7 أبريل 2010)

هل صناعة البويات صعبة ولا انا ممكن اقدر اصنعها بطريقة تقليدية


----------



## amir (7 أبريل 2010)

اولا موضوع الدوكو ده سهل
ولكن الأكريليك تركيباته غالية جدا نظرا لأن كل شركةلها نظام غير الأخر من جهة التكلفة والجودةواظن من الصعب الحصول عليها ببلاش كده فيه شركات بتاخد وصلات بملايين علي الناس اللي شغالة معاهم بسبب سرية تركيبات الاكريليك
ويرجي من محمد الأسكندراني توضيح اهمية التركيبات بالنسبة له وذلك لأمكانية الأفادة
معاك أخوك أبو أمير من القاهرة


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (7 أبريل 2010)

amir قال:


> اولا موضوع الدوكو ده سهل
> ولكن الأكريليك تركيباته غالية جدا نظرا لأن كل شركةلها نظام غير الأخر من جهة التكلفة والجودةواظن من الصعب الحصول عليها ببلاش كده فيه شركات بتاخد وصلات بملايين علي الناس اللي شغالة معاهم بسبب سرية تركيبات الاكريليك
> ويرجي من محمد الأسكندراني توضيح اهمية التركيبات بالنسبة له وذلك لأمكانية الأفادة
> معاك أخوك أبو أمير من القاهرة


 شكرا يا ابو امير على اهتمامك بى وياريت تخبرنى بطريقة تصنيع الدوكو طالما انه سهل لهذه الدرجة
ونسب المواد التى توضع عليه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فضل من الله (7 أكتوبر 2013)

اريد انا اعرف انا كمان وبحثت ولم اجدالموضوع افيدونى


----------



## zizomoka (8 مايو 2014)

افادكم الله هل احد لديه فكره عن تركيبه الاكلادور وطريقه التصنيع


----------

